# Shark shield not charging



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Just pulled my freedom 7 model out and went to charge it and the led lights don't come on. Same deal when you turn it on. Only used it a half dozen times and it's been sitting in my cupboard unused for 12 months. Any suggestions


----------



## Pedrosunnycoast (Dec 20, 2013)

You might be lucky and it's the charger, test it for a current.
Mine has done the same thing, going to test charger now, just thought of this.
For $275 SS will replace it when it's out of warranty, hoping mines the charger too.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

It was fully charged when it was out away last. Bet it's out of warranty. What do I do now.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Did you check the SS switch was in the off position when charging? That got me good once.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm just gonna ring shark shield office and complain only used the thing like 6-8 times stored it fully charged and now it's dead. Tryed using it yesterday couldn't feel the pulses. I'll try charging it again today but have my doubts. Bit pissed off expect something to last longer than 6 uses.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

gra said:


> My mistake, they're actually Li-on batteries. You can buy replacements if you need to by the look of it. master Instruments seem to sell a replacement.


Hey Gra - can you post a link to the right one ? Searched the Master Instraments site and could not find it.


salticrak said:


> I have found sharkshield to be most helpfull with issues i had with mine.Their service was prompt and proffesional.give em a ring.


My Shark Shield stopped working in January - 3 years old - and I must admit my experience so far with Shark Shield has been a bit disappointing. All they would do is provide the replacement for $275 plus postage - essentially a $300 repair for what had been a well maintained and cared for unit - I suspected a battery problem but they told me it could not be replaced. I sent the unit to them in late January - I am yet to get the replacement. Apparently they did not have any replacement units in stock and they were expecting a shipment at end of Feb - I am still waiting. I wanted to know why mine had failed (ie was it the battery) but they told me they do not do forensic checks on models sent in for repair. They used to be based in Adelaide (and made here) but I think they were sold and have moved to Perth. I suspect they now do all their manufactoring and repairs offshore.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Cheers Gra - you are a legend - and not just with Lurlene.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Rang shark shield today they said check charger and even if battery was stuffed it should still charge but not hold a charge. Mine doesn't light up when I charge it nor produce a current took it out yesterday. Next problem I never did the warranty form and I've lost the receipt.


----------



## Trumpet1 (Apr 26, 2013)

deleted


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Have you tried borrowing someone else's charger ? My SS stopped holding a charge, I assumed battery and sent it in for repair. Came back, no fault found. Really pissed off when I plugged it in to charge and still failed...... Ended up borrowing someone else's SS charger - worked like a charm. Bought a new charger from SS for about the same amount as I had wasted in shipping.

Definately try a new charger before spending big dollars on battery, or forking out $275 on a replacement shield. Is their anyone near you in SA that you can borrow a charger from ? Are there any dive shops that might let you plug your shield into to see if it lights up ?


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Ubolt said:


> Rang shark shield today they said check charger and even if battery was stuffed it should still charge but not hold a charge. Mine doesn't light up when I charge it nor produce a current took it out yesterday. Next problem I never did the warranty form and I've lost the receipt.


The switch isn't in the on position is it? This is exactly how mine behaved.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

No switch is off turned it on and off several times. Perhaps someone in sa could let me check with their charger. Or I will check charger with altimeter.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

You're welcome to try mine but I am based east of the city which is a bit of a trek from McLaren Vale. You could try a PM to Stealthfisha - he's pretty helpful to others and is at Aldinga Beach which is close to you. Labrat is also down south but I don't know if he has a SS.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Ubolt said:


> Or I will check charger with altimeter.


This is what I would do.

If you don't have a multimeter simply take your charger to any Auto Electrician / Battery World or J Car and they will simply plug it in and check it with a multimeter.

Two weeks ago I got J Car to check my charger that I use for my sounder battery , took all of 1 minute.

Steve


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Don't rely on a multimeter ( or volt meter or whatever they're called these days). My 'dodgy' charger still measured 12.5v but wouldn't charge. It might not have been be able to supply that under load, maybe due to a little corrosion/dirt on the contacts. Definately try and borrow another charger first.


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

Watching this one with interest as mine does not hold a charge. I have used a mates charger which charges his but same effect when on mine. Thinking the battery replacement might be an option.

Cheers Mal


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Anyone south of Adelaide able to let me test my shark shield with their charger?


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Not sure if I am heading south this week, if so I will let you know.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Anyone recommend somewhere I can take charger to get checked or to borrow a charger.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

How far are you from Adelaide? Why not try one of the local resellers or dive shops, a quick google search showed this mob in SA.
http://www.thediveshack.com.au/contact-us


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Ubolt said:


> Anyone recommend somewhere I can take charger to get checked or to borrow a charger.


This.



Zilch said:


> This is what I would do.
> 
> If you don't have a multimeter simply take your charger to *any Auto Electrician / Battery World or J Car *and they will simply plug it in and check it with a multimeter.
> 
> ...


Steve


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Took my shark shield to battery world at morphett vale yesterday. Tested the charger and works fine. Hooked the battery up to his machine and test the battery and has got it working. Apparently when the battery is dead flat there is a safety mechanism that prevents it re charging. But it's charging now so I'm stoked.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Glad to hear you got it sort Ubolt.  If you used someone else's charged you may have ended up spending some $$ without reason.
Cheers
Bob


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Great news on the SS and a good tip for anyone who has future problems ! I sent mine back to SS - but they could not tell me what was wrong - $280 later I have a different unit back. Hopefully no problems with this one.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Did battery world override the safety mechanism somehow or advise how it can be done?

If its a quick and simple fix wonder how much shark shield are making for units that aren't charging being returned only to charge up again like yours did?

Marty


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Not so great news unit will charge but not hold a charge. Battery is stuffed. How much is replacement battery.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Hmmm yeah don't really feel like I should pay 275 bucks to replace my shark shield when I've only used it 6-8 times. Considering the initial purchase price as well.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Ubolt said:


> Hmmm yeah don't really feel like I should pay 275 bucks to replace my shark shield when I've only used it 6-8 times. Considering the initial purchase price as well.


You may have a claim under Australian Consumer Law which requires a product to be of acceptable quality regardless of the warranty period. Sharkshield claim you should get around 300 charges from the unit. See the Sharkshield manual http://www.sharkshield.com/assets/files ... %20res.pdf

"_GENERAL TERMS AND CONDITIONS
1.1 The benefits given to you in Shark Shield's Standard Warranty
are in addition to other rights and remedies you have under law in
relation to the products to which Shark Shield's Standard Warranty
relates. Shark Shield products come with guarantees that cannot
be excluded under the Australian Consumer Law. You are entitled
to a replacement or refund for a major failure and for
compensation for any other reasonably foreseeable loss or
damage. You are also entitled to have the products repaired or
replaced if the products fail to be of acceptable quality and the
failure does not amount to a major failure."_

Could be worthwhile doing some research into your rights under Australian Consumer Law. It sounds to me like you have a valid claim in that the product is not of acceptable quality for the price paid.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks Andrew. Best I take it up with shark shield or from where I purchased the unit.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Daveyak said:


> Ubolt said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm yeah don't really feel like I should pay 275 bucks to replace my shark shield when I've only used it 6-8 times. Considering the initial purchase price as well.
> ...


I have been considering a shark shield and have noticed quite a difference in price for what seems to be the same unit (freedom 7). My question, is there a chance that what is being sold for 580 rather than 680 is old stock which may impact on battery life. I ask because previously I bought a rechargeable torch on special and it wouldn't hold a charge.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Good news shark shield will replace my unit under warranty. Taken a while but should have a new unit in a week or two.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

That's a great outcome. Congrats.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats good to hear Ubolt.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Warning you all now severe weather warning the week following me getting my new shark shield.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Yep....tues and wed look like crap...tues has 2m swell...with our flat shallow gulf..that means only one thing....good luck


----------

